
Disabling Callkit for China Apps - ytch
https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/103083
======
gigatexal
I feel bad for the Chinese Internet loving nerds and non-nerds alike. Their
government is a repressive and misguided authoritarian regime that needs to be
removed.

------
xevb3k
Curious as to why China would want to block Callkit specifically. Is this just
an easy way of saying “actually we don’t want apps with any kind of VOIP
functionality and will eventually block you anyway”.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Yes. Same reason iPhones and iPads sold in China can't make or receive
FaceTime Audio(-only) calls, even when used outside China, and even after
firmware upgrades etc.

~~~
kaptain
I've never purchased a "new from the Apple Store" iPhone in China. But I've
purchased a second-hand/refurbished US model iPhone in country off of Taobao.
And you can make/receive FaceTime Audio-only calls with it, in-country.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Yes, iPhones manufactured for countries other than China aren't affected. It's
only the ones that are made for China, and distributed through the the apple
store or carriers' own stores.

~~~
Terretta
This may be an alternate explanation for what seem to be 3 out of 5 buyers in
line at Apple iPhone launch events in NYC area being Chinese nationals with no
English?

I assumed they were reselling locally in the NYC grey market electronics
shops, but why all Chinese? Taking non-crippled phones back home, or making it
easier for tourists to get in these shops, makes sense.

~~~
ksec
They are simply reselling it for profits. iPhone Trading in Grey Market are
billion dollar business, not to mention US tends to get allocated the most
iPhone per stores, and are one of the cheapest worldwide.

* The cheapest is actually iPhone in Japan, but due to hardware enabled sound when taking photos as required by law, there aren't any demand for Japanese iPhone.

